# Bici robada Ellworth Evolve



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

desde el ano pasado .. empeze con la gusanito del upgrade.

Y estaba decidido en conseguir un cuadro de carbono en donde colgar mis componentes. Despues de mucho leer, investigar y de probar algunas opciones. Y despues de esperar por la Ripley que por cierto salio como a las 3 semanas de que arme esta (y ahora que acaba de salir la Turner CZAR), mi opcion se redujo a la Ellsworth Evolve Carbon, una de las razones por la que la escogi, fue precio, lo que pasa es que yo tengo acceso a este cuadro a precio de distribucion.

La verdad, a pesar de todo lo que esta en el papel, que es algo step, que el link esta muy largo, que se ve flexible y demas, es una bicicleta exelente, muuuuy eficiente a pesar del largo de su link y muy estable (en parte por lo largo de su chain steay). Pareciera que la bicicleta esta en contra de todos los "nuevos standares" (angulos relajados, chainstays cortos y links cortitos) El caso es que la verdad yo recomiendo que las prueben, en cuanta a la mala fama de su centro de atencion a clientes, yo no tengo ese problema, como les digo, tengo trato directo.

Ahora, empiezo con la parte mala, el pasado 2 de mayo se metieron a robar a mi casa, y no contentos con revolvermela todo y llebarse una laptop, se encontraron con esta belleza y la tomaron tambien. Lo que estos tipos no saben, es de lo unica que esta bicicleta es (casi no hay)

Asi que de verdad espero encontrarla. Ya que mi esposa ya autorizo el presupuesto deportivo 2013 y me lo gaste en esta belleza. Asi que ahora me tendre que esperar a que me autorize el del 2014

Si la ven por alla, o en linea en algun lado en vento o lo que sea .. confio en que recuerden en todo el esfuerzo que todos ustedes hacen para comprar sus juguetitos y se acuerden de mi, y me echen un pitazo

saludos y que se diviertan en sus saliditas


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Mal pex! Ojalá y se pueda recuperar.
Hace como un mes le robaron a un amigo su bici cuando llegamos a los tacos, se la llevaron con todo y rack!!
De todos modos estamos al pendiente, ánimo.


----------



## Josue (Sep 6, 2011)

Que mala pata!!
Como da coraje!

Y lo peor es que las revenden como mercurios o benottos:madman::madman:

Hojalá la encuentres!!


----------



## Josue (Sep 6, 2011)

Josue said:


> Que mala pata!!
> Como da coraje!
> 
> Y lo peor es que las revenden como mercurios o benottos:madman::madman:
> ...


Aquí en GDL, cuando se roban bicis buenas, las revenden en lo que llaman el "baratillo". Nunca he ido para esos rumbos personalmente, pero cuentan las malas lenguas que allí revenden puro robado. Dicen que las desarman y las venden en partes para que no las reconozcas. 
Deberías preguntar que donde hay un "baratillo" en el DF y date una vuelta.


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Josue said:


> Aquí en GDL, cuando se roban bicis buenas, las revenden en lo que llaman el "baratillo". Nunca he ido para esos rumbos personalmente, pero cuentan las malas lenguas que allí revenden puro robado. Dicen que las desarman y las venden en partes para que no las reconozcas.
> Deberías preguntar que donde hay un "baratillo" en el DF y date una vuelta.


Bueno .. yo soy de Ensenada Baja Ca. y de hecho me dijeron que quiza la vieron en un baratillo .. aca conocidos como swapmeets. Me di varias vueltas sin suerte. Todavia tengo esperanza .. jaja


----------



## Josue (Sep 6, 2011)

rickyx5 said:


> Bueno .. yo soy de Ensenada Baja Ca. y de hecho me dijeron que quiza la vieron en un baratillo .. aca conocidos como swapmeets. Me di varias vueltas sin suerte. Todavia tengo esperanza .. jaja


Ahh....no sabía que eras de BC jaja. 
Bueno.....pues igual...suerte!


----------



## Fparra (Dec 22, 2010)

mi estimado!!! la mejor de las suertes, si la vemos por aca te avisamos... saludos


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

gracias estimado


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Por si estaban preocupados jajaja .. Encontré la bicicleta hace un par de meses ... Saludos a todos y Feliz año nuevo

Enviado desde mi XT1058 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Uff...... mi estimado Rickyx5 , nos acabas de quitar un gran peso de encima......
Estabamos retepreocupados de que no aparecía tu bici.....
Todos andabamos apuradísimos buscandola por todo el país.....
Hasta nos tropezamos por tratar de encontrarla ....
Aunque no aparecía..tenías el apoyo moral de " todo " el foro........
Así somos los mexicanos , solidarios en la desgracia y apoyadores hasta las.......

JA JA JA JA , ya en serio , que felicidad que la hayas encontrado hace dos meses y gracias por el aviso de inmediato.......

Saludos.
the last biker


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Jeje .. Así es .. Muy contento que haya aparecido .. Por cierto le rasparon el numero de serie .. Y traía varios raspones .. Símbolo de maltrato .. Una linea de freno rota (como que se la arrancaron a lo bruto) y marranisima .. Como que no la labaron en los 4 meses o 5 que estuvo secuestrada, un rinaso como que la andubieron banqueteando con la llanta baja ... Pero solida dentro de todo y ahora ya funcional ... 

Gracias por el apoyo moral ... Jajaja

Enviado desde mi XT1058 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Pues que suerte, felicidades y por acá en GDL yo sí me dí una vuelta al Baratillo a ver si se veía, no es frecuente ver Ellsworths.


----------

